# النسخة الجديدة بتاريخ 07-11-2007 انتفايرس ESET NOD32 Antivirus Home Edition 3.0.



## No2No2 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*اقدم لكم ااصدار النهائي الجديد للبرنامج الشهير مع التحديث الجديد بتاريخ اليوم 10-11-2007*​
برنامج قوي جدا وحساس في مكافحة الفيروسات ولكن خفيف ولطيف على الجهاز 




ESET NOD32 Antivirus Home Edition 3.0.563




اتضح لي حديثا كما اتضح للكثير سابقا ممن هم عشاق هذا البرنامج انه خفيف فعلا ولايستهلك ذاكرة الجهاز وكنت استعمل برنامج اخر قبل هذا ثم تأكد لي ثقله واصبح الجهاز سريعا بعد استعمال النود . كما تم اكتشاف فيروسات من النوع المنخفض التى لم يكتشفها غيره كما وضحت ذلك في موضوع سابق .



تستطيع تنصيب النسخة الجديدة على النسخة السابقة بدون حذف الاولى 

تحميل النسخة الجديدةESET NOD32 Antivirus Home Edition 3.0.563hhttp://rapidshare.com/files/68702636/NOD32_Antivirus_3.0.563_32-bit.msi



تحميل الباتش ((نظيف ومفحوص من قبل اكثر من 23 مضاد للفيروسات))

http://www.wz63.com/up/uploads/91d106748f.rarرابط تحميل من موقع البرنامج

ESET NOD32 3.0 Antivirus for Win XP/2000/Vista (32-bit

_*ادخل السيريل لبدء التحميل 
Username : AV-5716944
Password : uj1a3p5foo*_

No2No2       :36_3_2:


----------



## No2No2 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الجديدة بتاريخ 07-11-2007 انتفايرس ESET NOD32 Antivirus Home Edit*

*تحميل النسخة الجديدةESET NOD32 Antivirus Home Edition 3.0.563*
_*http://rapidshare.com/files/68702636/NOD32_Antivirus_3.0.563_32-bit.msi​*_


_*تحميل الباتش ((نظيف ومفحوص من قبل اكثر من 23 مضاد للفيروسات))*_

_*http://www.wz63.com/up/uploads/91d106748f.rar*_


_*رابط تحميل من موقع البرنامج*_​
_*ESET NOD32 3.0 Antivirus for Win XP/2000/Vista (32-bit*_



_ادخل السيريل لبدء التحميل 
Username : AV-5716944
Password : uj1a3p5foo_​ 





No2No2


----------

